# Bernoulli wood clamps



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm always struggling with how to hold onto thin stock on my benchtop.
Anyone try these ????

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=gUEqf6kOzuc&desktop_uri=/watch?v=gUEqf6kOzuc


PS I don't care for his band saw techniques but the overall tutorial is good.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

The link opened a page showing thumbnails, but when I clicked on "Watch this video" I got a server error.

Did you mean this video?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gUEqf6kOzuc

Interesting idea. I have not tried this, but the shape should work. Nice touch with a strip of sandpaper on the edge.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Thanks, Dave
My ipad does funny things when I try to post videos....sorry

Cool idea though, huh?


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

tcleve4911 said:


> Cool idea though, huh?


Yes, a very good idea. Thanks for posting. :thumbsup:

I purchased some Lee Valley bench clamps which also have a variable curve, but the idea in the video is cheap and can be scaled to whatever size we need.

http://www.leevalley.com/US/Wood/page.aspx?p=64685&cat=1,41637


----------



## RogerInColorado (Jan 16, 2013)

Here is the video at his site. http://www.garagewoodworks.com/video.php?video=v39&category=jig 

He has some others that are very much worth watching, especially for very accurate machine set ups.


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

Hot dog that is a cool idea.


----------

